# My arms don't feel completely connected to me



## Chandlerbuben08 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sometimes it feels like my arms aren't mine, like they're just things attached to my body. I constantly have to touch things or move them to make them feel like they're there or that they're apart of me and that they are me. I feel like I am not my body, but I am inside my body. Constantly trying to feel connected to my own body and body parts is a very scary and exhausting feeling. I have to really get it in my mind that I am this body and it's very hard to explain. Like how we call our body parts an arm or leg as if they are just random objects that u can lose. So how much of you can you lose until you are not there anymore. This brings you to realize that you are not your body, but you are the thoughts within. You are not your brain because your brain is just an object as well and when I think of " being me" I don't just see myself as an object or as chemical reactions within my body and brain such as emotions and thoughts. If all we are is just matter then what is life. The idea of being aware of your own existence and of the world and just self awareness at all is so much more then we can fathom. What we actually are is awareness. If we are not just physical objects what do we look like if our bodies are just objects that we are in? Feeling my arms or legs being connected to this body doesn't really feel as if " I am" the arms or the body. Sometimes really being aware of myself looking out of my eyes and "feeling" my self being in this body but also being this body makes me feel trapped and weird and scared as if I am on autopilot and my body just does what it's told. It's really hard to explain the feeling of this detachment from ones self.


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

Its just DP, you're disconnected from your body. You are not alone buddy. Good luck and If you ever need anything i'm ALWAYS here. Just PM me.


----------

